

New game for introducing Programming for Kids - dyarosla
http://light-bot.com

======
dyarosla
Light-bot is a game where players program a robot to solve puzzles. Players
use visual commands, instead of code, to guide a robot to light up tiles to
complete levels. The all-ages game camouflages difficult programming concepts,
like instructions, procedures, loops, and conditionals, as simple game
mechanics.

Given the success of the original games, Light-bot has been recreated for
mobile devices and tablets with brand new graphics, levels, and challenges.

